# License Help



## Serpentsalem (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all! Hope you’re all doing well. 



I was looking up my license and I thought I had reported onto my online ebook but I’ve just seen that neither of them are on there - definitely a fault on my end I imagine as I was pretty confused about licensing sand probably did it or at least attempted to do it and did it wrong lol. 



just wondering if it’s okay if I re put them on my license now? What is the penalty for late lodgements?



I got two snakes just over a year ago now. 

One from a pet store and one from a breeder and I provided my license number each time. I feel so silly, definitely should’ve checked this earlier. 

Thank you so much, all help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 8, 2021)

just put them down as the date you got them, if they match with the dates roughly the same as the other side put them you wont get in trouble
aslong as they DO get on license


----------



## Serpentsalem (Aug 14, 2021)

Herptology said:


> just put them down as the date you got them, if they match with the dates roughly the same as the other side put them you wont get in trouble
> aslong as they DO get on license


Hey, thank you so much!

The first snake I bought was just on a companion license, however I upgraded when I got my second snake to a native animal keepers license.

Am I right to just put them both down as this license? 
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Herpetology (Aug 14, 2021)

Serpentsalem said:


> Hey, thank you so much!
> 
> The first snake I bought was just on a companion license, however I upgraded when I got my second snake to a native animal keepers license.
> 
> ...


if you have a different license number then yes


----------



## Serpentsalem (Aug 18, 2021)

Herptology said:


> if you have a different license number then yes


Awesome! Thanks for your help


----------

